# Fly tying



## Glenn (Jan 18, 2006)

Any other Fly Tying nuts out there? Just about time to get some ready for spring trout.


----------



## UGAff (Jan 18, 2006)

i tie as often as possible..... 

already getting a box together for the end of DH and early spring!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah I need to get going on them ASAP. I have a cabin booked from May 20-25 in Helen, GA and looked forward to it every year.

I think this year though I am going to tie alot of brown and black bead head Wooly Buggers with a little flash in the tail.

Seems I went through those things the most.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 18, 2006)

I dont tie glenn but I always like free samples


----------



## alphachief (Jan 18, 2006)

I believe Alex30808 use to make them and sell them at shows.  He now produces turkey calls under the name Williams Custom Calls.  It talks about it on his website as well.


----------



## bucktail (Jan 18, 2006)

I have been tying up a bunch for the DH and this coming spring. I still can't decide whether to just fish opening day trout season or try to both got out for a turkey and fish. I usually like to hit the Hooch above Alt 75 then head in to Helen for a few cold ones. Those fresh stockers are just plain crazy for a Y2K!! Were do you guys go on opening day?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 18, 2006)

I have tried the Y2K bug but could never get the fish I was after to hit them. I try to stick with either a Bead Hare Ear, Brown or Black Wolly, or a Pheasent Tail Nymph.

We found a deep hole last year north of Helen on the hooch that was slap full of hold over trout or just big released trout.

We brought a bunch of trout home last trip.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 18, 2006)

Glenn said:
			
		

> I have tried the Y2K bug but could never get the fish I was after to hit them. I try to stick with either a Bead Hare Ear, Brown or Black Wolly, or a Pheasent Tail Nymph.
> 
> We found a deep hole last year north of Helen on the hooch that was slap full of hold over trout or just big released trout.
> 
> We brought a bunch of trout home last trip.


OK glen for us rookies that go to the store and buy our own and then forget what they are called can you tell me what those look like?

Otherwise when I dont catch any ill just go get my nightcrawlers.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 18, 2006)

Hares Ear


----------



## Glenn (Jan 18, 2006)

Brown Wolly Bugger


----------



## Glenn (Jan 18, 2006)

Pheasant Tail Nymph


----------



## GlockSpeed31 (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok, newbie here, what is "DH"? 

I'm trying to learn to tie bucktail jigs for this springs stripper run in the river.

GlockSpeed31


----------



## Glenn (Jan 18, 2006)

DH = Delayed Harvest Stream


----------



## GlockSpeed31 (Jan 18, 2006)

Glenn said:
			
		

> DH = Delayed Harvest Stream



Oh! Ok, thanks.


----------



## fishingrob943 (Jan 18, 2006)

Glen I tie flies.  Maybe u can give me some helpful hints?


----------



## ltmedic (Jan 18, 2006)

I tie flies as well. All of mine would be classified as "original designs" because I obviously have a medical (or mental) condition that prevents me from accurately tying them to look like the one's in the photos. My dad on the other hand can tie flies that look unbelievable. It would be great to have a tips on tying area!!


----------



## CharlesH (Jan 18, 2006)

I got a tying kit a couple of Christmas' ago and can tie BH Wooly Buggers pretty well and San Juan Worms; mostly the easy stuff (ants, Y2K, etc)  I tried my hand at hares ear and some Elk Hair Caddis Flys but find them much harder.

I fall into making my own original designs to cause some of mine look nothing like they are suppose to.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Glenn, We need to get these folks into a swap. Whatcha think? By the way, just found the hobbie forum.


I sent a bunch of these to a man in Louisiana last week.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

David how muck and do those work on trout around here? man that a nice looking fly

My problem is I cant tell which ones the fish like vs the ones I like.
I look at them and say " well if I was a fish Id eat it" BTW David the wife forgot about you and I did not this time it should get there today or tomorrow.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Branch,the fly is an Orange Palmer. The guy that ordered them goes to the Smokies each spring and camps for a couple weeks. His friends from up north come down and meet with him. They fish wild streams in the park. He says the Orange Palmer is their most productive fly and rather than borrow from them , he wanted his own supply. I see no reason that they would not be productive in North Georgia. I will have a bunch with me next time I am out fishing.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

Paymaster I sent you a Pm.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2006)

Back atcha Branch.


----------



## bucktail (Jan 19, 2006)

I have run across the holes on the upper Hooch with a bunch of holdovers as well. Usually an olive Woolly Bugger will work, no bead. But, a hairs ear or pheasant tail works really well too. I have found that the trout that tend to be held over from one season are a little more skittish about taking a Y2K. Either that or I was already there and caught them before you. hahaha. Once they have been there for two seasons or more and have moved beyond the stocking points they will take a Y2K a little more readily. But, by then, if they are willing to eat, they can be taken on so much else. I guess it just depends on what you like to use. I'm still in the beginning of my tying hobby, but I have stopped buying flies. It was about the only way for me to get better at tying. Joining a swap also helps. I have been part of a few over at NGTO. They help you practice because your tie a bunch of the same fly and you get to see what others tie.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

Pay master include one of the Y2K fleis as well if you tie those.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 19, 2006)

I will include two Y2K bugs. They look similar but are tied slightly different. For anyone who wants to know, here is what a Y2K Bug looks like.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 19, 2006)

I think that even I can remember what that one looks like and what to call it.


----------



## EON (Jan 19, 2006)

I tie a little...very little.  Still need more pratice.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 19, 2006)

I was hoping you guys would post some pictures -- Good looking flys guys...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2006)

Here is another HT. I am sending this to Branchminnow today. It is a Royal Coachman Streamer. Do you flyfish or tie HT?


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 20, 2006)

Paymaster said:
			
		

> Here is another HT. I am sending this to Branchminnow today. It is a Royal Coachman Streamer. Do you flyfish or tie HT?


Got one of those I wear alot on Sunday Mornings.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2006)

Me too Branch. Though, them Hatclip/Tieclips are hard to hold on to. Someone is asking for one most everytime I wear them. Just about everyone at Church has one. One lady wears one in her hair.The fly pictured is a fishable size however. The ones on the clips are much larger.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 20, 2006)

Paymaster said:
			
		

> Me too Branch. Though, them Hatclip/Tieclips are hard to hold on to. Someone is asking for one most everytime I wear them. Just about everyone at Church has one. One lady wears one in her hair.The fly pictured is a fishable size however. The ones on the clips are much larger.


Everytime someone says "I like that" I always say yes it serves a dual purpose I can go to church on Sunday morning and if I see a creek I want to fish on the way back home I just pull off the tie and get at it.


----------



## alex30808 (Jan 20, 2006)

Excellent thread fellas...I used to tie a little...at the end of my fly tying career I tied for 27 guides all across the southeast and midwest...and for 17 shops, like Unicoi Outfitters, Fly Chucker,and Hiawassee Outfitters....I tied close to 15,000 flies per year on average to shops alone...and also tought fly tying classes at differnt Orvis Dealers in Ga and Sc...At the time I did not have the internet so learning was all up for grabs and I had to learn the hardway...the thing for me was I live in Dearing Ga and there are NO trout streams with in 2 hours drive...so pattern testing was done on spur of the moment "vacations".  I have now resorted to makeing Custom Turkey Calls and have for the past 5 years tied flies at the NWTF Ga Chapter's Annual Convention held in Helen Ga at Unicoi Lodge.  I was not able to tie this year because of the busyness of the show...So if you have been to a Ga State Convention at Unicoi..and seen a short fat guy tyin' flies...well that was me.  If yall are wanting to get a fly swap going...count me in...or if you have any questions about fly tying I am more than willing to share what I know.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Alex30808 ,welcome aboard. Yeah I will probably start a swap thread soon. We,Glenn and I, have tried to get swaps going before without much response. Seems like there is a few more tyers here now, so I may try again soon. Thanks for posting. Look forward to your post in the future.


----------



## Fwhitker (Jan 21, 2006)

I've been tying for a little while, you can count me in on a swap.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 26, 2006)

I am hosting a swap. Please see Fly Swap thread.


----------



## Fwhitker (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Paymaster! what is the tail of that coachman's tail made of?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 26, 2006)

Fwhitker said:
			
		

> Hey Paymaster! what is the tail of that coachman's tail made of?


The Tail is Golden Pheasant Tippets. Hope you join the swap. It'll be fun.


----------

